# 9th International Film Music Competition 2021 (as part of the 17th Zurich Film Festival)



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 26, 2021)

Another Major International Film Scoring Competition announcement!

Registration is open from 3rd May, with a submission deadline of 18th June 2021.

The 8 minute film to be scored can be downloaded for free upon request, and on acceptance of certain conditions!

A competition entry fee is payable.

See link below for full details:

https://filmmusiccompetition.ch/en/


----------



## Manfred (Apr 26, 2021)

I signed up. What a great short film. Very well acted/directed and a wonderful little story. Lots of great footage for music! Good luck all!


----------



## Jotto (Apr 26, 2021)

85 chf? Thanks but no thanks


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 26, 2021)

Only 55 chf if you enter by 21st May!


----------

